# Imagine what therapists think of us?



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

They probably sit there thinking in their heads what losers we are and what complainers we are for talking about our **** lives.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the thoughts of my previous therapists only encompassed, "What am I having for dinner?" and "When do I get paid?".


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah, that must be why they spend thirteen years in school, four years in college, and maybe even more time in graduate school.. They couldn't possibly want to actually help people.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Miss Awesome said:


> Yeah, that must be why they spend thirteen years in school, four years in college, and maybe even more time in graduate school.. They couldn't possibly want to actually help people.


I think a lot of people would do it just to have a prestigious career or they're interested in the field. They don't really have to care.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't want to know how dumb and helpless anyone I see has thought of me.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

thecrazy88 said:


> I think a lot of people would do it just to have a prestigious career or they're interested in the field. They don't really have to care.


Lol, I want to study psychology next year (hopefully) because I actually do want to help people and turn their lives around for the better! Except I won't become a therapist any more because I completely suck at that. You guys were my guinea pigs. Instead, I'll research stuff behind the scene instead. I don't want people to keep living with anxiety when all they really want to do is socialise and make new friends.


----------



## jake272 (Feb 14, 2014)

thecrazy88 said:


> I think a lot of people would do it just to have a prestigious career or they're interested in the field. They don't really have to care.


They do it for the $$$


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

thecrazy88 said:


> I think a lot of people would do it just to have a prestigious career or they're interested in the field. They don't really have to care.


There are a lot more presitigious careers a person could have, and I would argue that education in the field, while maybe wouldn't preclude caring, would preclude judging others in the way the original poster described.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Lol, I want to study psychology next year (hopefully) because I actually do want to help people and turn their lives around for the better! Except I won't become a therapist any more because I completely suck at that. You guys were my guinea pigs. Instead, I'll research stuff behind the scene instead. I don't want people to keep living with anxiety when all they really want to do is socialise and make new friends.


I was interested in the same thing, research, but I might change when I go back to school.

I think the therapists I've seen thought I was an idiot because I always randomly stopped seeing them before making any real progress.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Miss Awesome said:


> There are a lot more presitigious careers a person could have, and I would argue that education in the field, while maybe wouldn't preclude caring, would preclude judging others in the way the original poster described.


True.


----------



## TheSilentGirl (May 29, 2014)

I bet my therapist thinks Im being ridiculous. I cant even make eye contact with her , Some times I see her staring at me and judging me from the corner of her eye. she's so judgy, everyone is these days. I cant go a day without someone staring at me and judging me.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

NoHobbies said:


> They probably sit there thinking in their heads what losers we are and what complainers we are for talking about our **** lives.


This is thought is actually a good thing to bring up with your therapist. It's all about honest communication otherwise it's wasted time for the both of you.


----------



## RepoMedic (Sep 12, 2013)

TheSilentGirl said:


> I bet my therapist thinks Im being ridiculous. I cant even make eye contact with her , Some times I see her staring at me and judging me from the corner of her eye. she's so judgy, everyone is these days. I cant go a day without someone staring at me and judging me.


She's your therapist. She's there to help you, that's her job. She's seen hundreds and hundreds of people like you. And especially if you're young, (which you are.) she probably wants to help you more than the adult patients because she probably specializes in dealing with children.

It also helps to note that _'judgy'_ behavior is absolutely normal and not necessarily a bad thing. To judge somebody means to have an opinion on somebody, good or bad. Like, your therapist is 'judging' your behavior in-order to assess how to help you out.

Either way, you should talk to a therapist or a psych about the way you feel in public. How else are you going to improve if you're not going to be upfront about this? How can they truly believe you are 'ridiculous' if they've learned the science behind why you feel that way and know that it isn't necessarily your fault?


----------



## AnxiLove (Jun 4, 2014)

I went to a therapist the first time this week. I was panicking the entire time and just rambled. I probably only said about half of what was going through my head and I trailed off awkwardly a lot. I couldn't focus on what he was saying or what I was saying. It was embarrassing.

It's kind of an oxymoron, someone with SA going to a complete stranger and doing the exact thing we are terrified of.


----------



## Less Anxious (May 29, 2014)

Miss Awesome said:


> Yeah, that must be why they spend thirteen years in school, four years in college, and maybe even more time in graduate school.. They couldn't possibly want to actually help people.


I know a woman who entered a mental health/support career because she had a family member who struggled, left to pursue something else, and then returned because the alternatives weren't fulfilling.


----------



## alwaysquiet (Feb 6, 2014)

jake272 said:


> They do it for the $$$


I completely agree with this^^ for the most part. There are a few that actually care and want to help their clients, but from my own personal experiences, I have to agree that most are in it for the money. Just like the career of nursing...You would think they got into this field because they truly care and want to help people...but many only care about getting paid $$$


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

Less Anxious said:


> I know a woman who entered a mental health/support career because she had a family member who struggled, left to pursue something else, and then returned because the alternatives weren't fulfilling.


That implies that the mental health career was fulfilling..


----------



## Less Anxious (May 29, 2014)

Miss Awesome said:


> That implies that the mental health career was fulfilling..


Clearly to her it was.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

Pompeii said:


> I'm pretty sure the thoughts of my previous therapists only encompassed, "What am I having for dinner?" and "When do I get paid?".


That's exactly what they are thinking. Clock watching *******s.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

NoHobbies said:


> They probably sit there thinking in their heads what losers we are and what complainers we are for talking about our **** lives.


 Maybe. Just imagine what people think of therapists.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

I remember this one therapist I had 5 years ago would ask me a question. Then when I would answer she would stare at me for like 10 straight seconds. Weird.


----------



## AnxiLove (Jun 4, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> ]Just imagine what people think of therapists.


Zing! Good point. :agree

It's walking that fragile line between trust and fear. It's a difficult relationship to nurture, and then to top it off it's based on trying to cope with yourself, which is also difficult.


----------



## Yasmin94 (May 9, 2014)

I feel like they are just analysing what I say instead of trying to understand what I went through. That is annoying, especially when you are trying to talk about something traumatic.

I hate how they stare, it is so uncomfortable. Its worse when they ask you a question and you don't really know what to say so you stay kind of quiet and they are staring you dead straight in the eye. Sometimes it feels like you can feel them staring at your face.

Is it just me or do you feel the pressure to say traumatic stuff so that they don't feel like you are there to see them for stupid reasons?


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

having been in group therapy a lot before going to individual, i always comfort myself with the thought of "well, at least the ****ed up stuff i told him cant be the worst thing hes heard today"


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

alwaysquiet said:


> I completely agree with this^^ for the most part. There are a few that actually care and want to help their clients, but from my own personal experiences, I have to agree that most are in it for the money. Just like the career of nursing...You would think they got into this field because they truly care and want to help people...but many only care about getting paid $$$


:lol

:rofl

Being in the field, all I have to say is that if you come into healthcare to make $$, you'll be sorely disappointed. The reason nurses have relatively decent pay is because _so many_ people burn out and quit that they have to lure people in just to have barely enough staff to keep hospitals functioning. There are plenty of easier careers that earn you far more money. IT comes to mind. Most nurses I've work with do care about people, that's why they keep coming back every day despite the absolute deplorable conditions of the job. But yes, there are people who are there for a paycheck - just fewer than most other fields because frankly, working in hospitals is like hell unless you really do give a sh1t about people and want to help the vulnerable. Very few people looking for an easy paycheck will be able to tolerate the 12 hours of running ragged for no gratitude or even basic human respect for long, when they could just go do less work for more money elsewhere.

And to answer the OP, very few people in healthcare would judge you for having a mental illness in this day and age. It's our job to disregard our personal opinions and beliefs and view your situation as objectively as possible. We're there to help you, that's all that matters whilst on the job. Sure, there are some aholes out there, but most people I've worked with truly do it because they want to help others and feel empathy for people who are suffering. Not to mention, many of us have our own issues we struggle with (like me with SA), so I wouldn't worry too much about being judged.


----------



## soulsurviver (Jun 17, 2014)

They probably do have a lot of negative thoughts about us and I bet they wish we would just stop moaning and pull ourselves together. I doubt they've even walked a mile in our shoes


----------



## EmGee (Jun 19, 2014)

Yasmin94 said:


> Is it just me or do you feel the pressure to say traumatic stuff so that they don't feel like you are there to see them for stupid reasons?


Wow, yes! I feel like if I don't have some big traumatic event to talk about then it's almost the equivalent of going to the ER for a silly paper cut. But then I don't talk about the big traumatic events because I'm scared nobody would believe me. So I don't talk much.

I mentioned I felt something along these lines to my therapist once and he just kinda nodded and moved on to the next subject. It was awkward.


----------



## staringatthesky (Sep 27, 2010)

Yasmin94 said:


> I feel like they are just analysing what I say instead of trying to understand what I went through. That is annoying, especially when you are trying to talk about something traumatic.


I agree lol I always imagined therapists sitting there with a pen and paper going "uh huh" all the time; not listening to anything you're saying.

I also think that traumatic events are relived when you talk about it, but that's just me.


----------



## lostandlost (Jun 21, 2014)

a good therapist would try to truely sympathize with u. ask questions and clearly be concerned with ur troubles, bad therapist would nod their head and have that "glazed look" in their eyes as they try to determine what they want for lunch and when u will shut up..


----------



## Paxous (Sep 28, 2013)

i dont care what they think. as long as i like them, they like me and they help me..

i mean, we are doing each other a favour right?
his help for my money..
is it looks a better deal to me than the other way around..

but im pretty sure they feel good with them selfs for helping others..
i mean, we are humans.. so at least i do feel better when i help others.. i guess everyone gets this too..


----------



## Nibs (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm always thinking about how her husband and 2 daughters talk about me at the dinner table, and how she teaches her daughters how not to be a screw up like me.


----------



## UFO (Jan 20, 2014)

Therapists aren't immune to emotional and psychological disorders.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I'd be more concerened if they were talking about me to their friends or family

This is why i'll never do therapy


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I find that most therapists are in the field because they are familiar with mental illness whether they had it or family member or friend. 
Its a really tough job. Most genuinely care about relieving your anguish.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## DeafBoy36 (Dec 12, 2009)

Let me put this way:

I once asked my therapist this:

Have you ever had severe anxiety?
Have you ever had severe depression?

He replied No

Then I asked him, how in the would possibly could you help me if you haven't experienced this through yourself?

He then said he admitted he cannot relate to us but could help us from therapeutic techniques that he has had learned in graduate school.

I replied, that's NOTHING compared to someone else who has experienced this through. So I now look for a therapist who has the same issues with me.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

This dude is ****ing nuts


----------



## Holly Min (Jul 11, 2014)

minimized said:


> I don't want to know how dumb and helpless anyone I see has thought of me.


Completely agree.

The entire reason I hide away from the world is because I don't want to reveal how dumb and helpless I am. Going to a therapist is a way to recover, by exposing those exact vulnerabilities.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

NoHobbies said:


> They probably sit there thinking in their heads what losers we are and what complainers we are for talking about our **** lives.


It's their job. Those thinking that way, are obviously not suited for this job. But I doubt they really think like that or, if they do forget for a second that they are at work(so their personal beliefs have to be left outside of the office), they manage to realize what they are doing and snap out of it.

Besides, they are not perfect either. They have their own small issues of all sorts, including some irrational thoughts. They are only human. But they are aware of their issues and know how to handle them. We need them to point out exactly what our issues are and teach us how to handle them.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

i don't care about what a judgmental person would think. it's wrong everytime.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

i often think about this therapists probably read this forum to learn how to do their job better I imagine with me they're looking through their notes and thinking this is a new kind of crazy...


----------



## megatheriidae (Jul 10, 2014)

I'd like to think the majority of therapists were inspired to help others because they had the same mental illness(es) in their past, and that they would be able to understand what the patient is going through, at least for the most part. I've had thoughts about becoming a therapist because of what I suffer from (GAD, SAD, and possibly depression but I won't diagnose myself). I would genuinely want to help people. But not all therapists are like that, which is a shame.


----------

